# Desert Exposure



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm thrilled to announce, Desert Exposure, the third novel in the Desert Heat series, is now available on KDP Select. It will go into print and all digital formats in August, 2013. This was my RWA Golden Heart finalist book from 2012, and holds a special place in my heart.



She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction.

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robena,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules. 
A California desert setting: hot nights, lone wolf, sassy heroine, and a hostage situation. What's not to like?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Robena said:


> Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Robena said:


> She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
> A California desert setting: hot nights, lone wolf, sassy heroine, and a hostage situation. What's not to like?


This one is my Golden Heart fianlist book from 2012. Now available on Kindle!


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, Diana. It was such an honor to be nominated for the GH.

My books are spin offs, so you can read them out of order. 

Tomorrow this book, Desert Heat, will be a FREE Kindle download. Runs until Saturday 8th of June. Hope you download it. Spread the word. ; )


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

We had a nice run on Kindle Free days.   Desert Exposure made it into the top 100 of romantic suspense free, as high as #25. 
It is also now half price, so if you missed the free download, just sayin!


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Book #3 of Desert Heat, romantic suspense: A small Southern California desert town, three friends, three stories.

*Desert Exposure*: When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Book #3 of Desert Heat, romantic suspense: A small Southern California desert town, three friends, three stories.

Desert Exposure: When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Now available on Kindle at half price: $2.99.

Print edition available in August.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Now available on Kindle at half price: $2.99.

Print edition available in August.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle at half price: $2.99.

Print edition available now.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Desert Exposure is now in worldwide distribution: all digital formats and print. 

This week I'm doing a virtual book tour through Tasty Tours. Please visit my website for links to enter the rafflecopter giveaway of one print and one digital copy: www.robengrant.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Book #3 of Desert Heat, romantic suspense: A small Southern California desert town, three friends, three stories.

Desert Exposure: When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle and in all digital formats

Print edition available now.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle and in all digital formats

Print edition available now.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Half price sale starts on Friday, September 20th, on Amazon.  

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Half price sale starts on Amazon, good through October 4th. 

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction.

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?

[/quote]


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Half price sale on Amazon continues until Friday October 4th. Also, a giveaway on My Blog: www.robenagrant.com  One $20 Amazon gift card, two print editions. Comment to enter.

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle and in all digital formats.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Half price sale on Amazon $2.99 for a limited time. 

It is book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle, in print POD, and in all digital formats.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

There is also a giveaway today only on Goodreads. And a giveaway on my blog, ends on Friday 15th. www.robenagrant.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

There is also a 25% sale at my publishing house The Wild Rose Press: http://tinyurl.com/keymgfw


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

There is also a 25% sale at my publishing house The Wild Rose Press: http://tinyurl.com/keymgfw


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle, in all digital formats.

Print edition available now.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

This one, Desert Exposure, is my Golden Heart finalist book from 2012.  

Book #3 Desert Heat. Stand alone books linked by three friends, the same small town, ******* cop, and in this one also the Salton Sea. A race to find an elderly hostage, a drug kingpin on the run, and carving out time for some romance. Available on Kindle, in all digital formats.

Print edition available now.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

She follows her gut--he follows the rules.
Rachel Copeland's fearless spirit makes life an adventure. Yet when her grandfather goes missing, she finds herself embroiled in an undercover sting operation with a by-the-book detective. Their partnership should be a disaster, but the spark between them is far from boring.

Detective Michael Delaney is hot on the trail of a drug kingpin, and fears Rachel's grandfather may be involved somehow. That doesn't mean he's ready to accept Rachel's help, though. Despite her sharp intuition, she's an ordinary citizen and he shouldn't risk her safety. But as they work together, his respect for her grows...and so does his attraction. 

Stolen cameras, a criminal seeking revenge, a cabin at the Salton Sea, and one fluffy white dog make for a complicated case. Can Michael find Rachel's grandfather and solve the case in time? Or will Rachel's impulsive spirit get them both killed?


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold where you are? Warm up with this action packed romantic suspense set in the California desert and the Salton Sea. When bullets fly, can a free spirited bar owner and a lone detective learn to trust? 
Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I

Available in all digital formats and in print at Amazon and The Wild Rose Press: www.wildrosepress.com


----------

